# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  Learn About Java Technology

## zehs_sha

ABOUT JAVA TECHNOLOGY    

Learn About Java Technology 

    Java technology was created as a computer programming tool in a small, secret effort called "the Green Project" at Sun Microsystems in 1991. 

The secret "Green Team," fully staffed at 13 people and led by James Gosling, locked themselves away in an anonymous office on Sand Hill Road in Menlo Park, cut off all regular communications with Sun, and worked around the clock for 18 months. 

They were trying to anticipate and plan for the "next wave" in computing. Their initial conclusion was that at least one significant trend would be the convergence of digitally controlled consumer devices and computers. 

A device-independent programming language code-named "Oak" was the result. 

To demonstrate how this new language could power the future of digital devices, the Green Team developed an interactive, handheld home-entertainment device controller targeted at the digital cable television industry. But the idea was too far ahead of its time, and the digital cable television industry wasn't ready for the leap forward that Java technology offered them. 

As it turns out, the Internet was ready for Java technology, and just in time for its initial public introduction in 1995, the team was able to announce that the Netscape Navigator Internet browser would incorporate Java technology. 

Now, nearing its twelfth year, the Java platform has attracted over 5 million software developers, worldwide use in every major industry segment, and a presence in a wide range of devices, computers, and networks of any programming technology. 

In fact, its versatility, efficiency, platform portability, and security have made it the ideal technology for network computing, so that today, Java powers more than 4.5 billion devices: 
over 800 million PCs
over 1.5 billion mobile phones and other handheld devices (source: Ovum)
2.2 billion smart cards
plus set-top boxes, printers, web cams, games, car navigation systems, lottery terminals, medical devices, parking payment stations, etc.
Today, you can find Java technology in networks and devices that range from the Internet and scientific supercomputers to laptops and cell phones, from Wall Street market simulators to home game players and credit cards -- just about everywhere. 

The best way to preview these applications is to explore java.com, the ultimate marketplace, showcase, and central information resource for businesses, consumers, and software developers who use Java technology. 

*Why Software Developers Choose Java Technology* 

The Java programming language has been thoroughly refined, extended, tested, and proven by an active community of over five million software developers. 

Mature, extremely robust, and surprisingly versatile Java technology has become invaluable in allowing developers to: 
Write software on one platform and run it on practically any other platform
Create programs to run within a web browser and web services
Develop server-side applications for online forums, stores, polls, HTML forms processing, and more
Combine Java technology-based applications or services to create highly customized applications or services
Write powerful and efficient applications for mobile phones, remote processors,      low-cost consumer products, and practically any device with a digital heartbeat

*Some Ways Software Developers Learn Java Technology* 

Of course, colleges and universities offer courses in programming for the Java platform. In addition, developers can enhance their Java programming skills by reading Sun's java.sun.com Web site, subscribing to Java technology focused newsletters, using the Java Tutorial and the New to Java Programming Center, and signing up for web, virtual, or instructor led courses.

----------


## zehs_sha

*JavaFX Script*

 
                                                                         The write once, run anywhere portability of Java technology has helped make it the world's most widely deployed application platform. Now, Sun is introducing JavaFX Script, a highly productive scripting language that enables content developers to leverage the enormous popularity of Java to create rich applications and services for deployment on the widest range of platforms - from mobile devices to set-top boxes and Blu-ray DVDs to desktops.

http://www.sun.com/software/javafx/script/

----------


## zehs_sha

*Java EE at a Glance*







                 Java EE: Do more with less work.
 Platform for SOA and next-generation web applications.   
» Downloa

Java Platform, Enterprise Edition (Java EE) is the industry standard for developing portable, robust, scalable and secure server-side Java applications. Building on the solid foundation of the Java Platform, Standard Edition (Java SE), Java EE provides web services, component model, management, and communications APIs that make it the industry standard for implementing enterprise-class service-oriented architecture (SOA) and next-generation web applications. 

The SDKs contain the Sun Java System Application Server (Sun's supported distribution of GlassFish) and provide support for Java EE 5 specifications. The new Java Application Platform SDK features additional runtimes such as Open ESB with JBI and BPEL, Portlet Container, Dynamic Faces, jMaki (Ajax), Phobos, jRuby, Rome, Atom, REST, WADL, Blogapps, and Sun Java System Access Manager.

http://java.sun.com/javaee/

----------


## zehs_sha

*JavaFX Mobile*

JavaFX Mobile is a complete, pre-integrated software system for advanced mobile devices designed to enable developers to author rich, high-impact content and network-based services. Built around open and standards-based technologies, JavaFX Mobile enables control and flexibility for the mobile ecosystem.
*JavaFX Mobile Architecture* 

 JavaFX Mobile streamlines the environment and reduces reliance on underlying technologies by providing a complete middleware and application stack implemented in Java.



http://www.sun.com/software/javafx/mobile/

----------


## zehs_sha

*Java DB*












*What's Java DB?*
 Java DB is Sun's supported distribution of the open source Apache Derby 100% Java technology database. It is fully transactional, secure, easy-to-use, standards-based — SQL, JDBC API, and Java EE — yet small, only 2MB. The Apache Derby project has a strong and growing community that includes developers from large companies such as Sun Microsystems and IBM as well as individual contributors.

http://developers.sun.com/javadb/

----------

